# NBA Finals - Game 1: Detroit @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey

* June 9th, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*




















*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*










































































































We've been waiting for this all season long, and it's finally here: The NBA Finals. It's here, and this is the end of the season no matter who wins. Hopefully we finish the season off as winners, because that's what this is all about. Anywho, this is going to be such a different series than the Phoenix one. I just hope that defensively the Spurs get back to what they've been doing all season long, because if not Detroit will take advantage of that with their offense. Offensively, the Spurs have to be efficient and obviously productive, because I think that is what the series will come down to. The Spurs have to keep up the good perimeter shooting, and they will have to keep getting to the line. Another big thing is that SA takes care of the ball, which they did a great job of in the Phoenix series. 



*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Knock down the perimeter shots. Offensively we are so much more of a dangerous team when we are hitting 3's and knocking down the mid range shots. The Spurs aren't going to get as many points in the paint and from the line in this series as the last, so it's important that guys like Parker, Barry, Horry, Manu, and Bowen establish the perimeter shooting.


- Take care of the ball. Detroit will punish the Spurs if they get careless with the basketball, so hopefully the Spurs can keep the TO's in the 10-12 range. The last thing you need in a half court struggle is TO's.


- Keep Detroit off the offensive boards. This will be a defensive battle, so the Spurs have to limit Detroit's 2nd chance points. They shoot a lot of jumpers, and if their jumpers aren't falling, you have to block out and give them only one chance at scoring.





I think we win Game 1, but as always there is some doubt. I'm a little worried that the difference between playing Phoenix and Detroit will hurt us goiong into Game 1, but I have kept in mind that the Spurs have been awesome at home this season. I can see this game in the mid-80's low-90's scoring range, unless one team's offense really catches fire. 


Prediction: Spurs 92, Pistons 88


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I like the pictures you used for the logos, Koko.

The teams are pretty much even in almost everyway. I honestly don't know what to say about this game except that it should be a good one. I can't wait! :biggrin: 

Spurs- 86
Pistons- 81


----------



## The Future7

I hope the Spurs dismantle the Pistons and win in 4. I cant help but think that Ginobili will the best player in this series. 
93-81 Spurs


----------



## TheRoc5

this is it, the NBA finals... been wating for it all yr.

RoC SoiLD PlAns To BeAt ThE PiStoNs

tos- have to take care of the ball, pistons do real well when the other teams tos the ball

rust- we cant be rusty and have to make our open jumpers

penitration- have to penitrate, pistons can have a hard time defending it, parker and manu have to do this real well to also help duncan and let the 3s open up

duncan- he needs to be great, he usally has great finals gms so hopefully it wont stop

i think we take gm1 and i hope with athority gm1 will tell alot. im so excited about the nba finals and tomrow i dont know if im going to be able to sleep :biggrin: 

Spurs 100 Pistons 94
1-0 take it! Go Spurs GO


----------



## texan

*Prediction* 
Spurs: 95
Pistons: 82

I think that we go out and show the defending champs how good we really are. It'll be at the SBC Center and the place will be rockin'. I expect us to come out ready and prepared. Tim Duncan should have a big game and if Tony Parker is hitting his shots, then we should win with ease. It'll be interesting to see how all the individual match-ups are handled. I think that one on one play won't be a major factor(other than with TD), because both these teams are super at team defense.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I forgot to add: I'll be in the arena tomorrow night guys, so let's get this thread active!



I'm so excited, my first ever NBA Finals game. It's going to be great (If the Spurs win :biggrin: )


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I forgot to add: I'll be in the arena tomorrow night guys, so let's get this thread active!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited, my first ever NBA Finals game. It's going to be great (If the Spurs win :biggrin: )


wow i hope you have alot of fun and enjoy it... but i do rember the bad luck you have with the gm pridiction and going to gms lol jk


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I forgot to add: I'll be in the arena tomorrow night guys, so let's get this thread active!


 NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :dead:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :dead:





Screw you guys.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Screw you guys.


You're ganna screw the spurs too!!! Damn you, Koko!!! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> You're ganna screw the spurs too!!! Damn you, Koko!!! :curse:


lmao :biggrin: 
if the redsox can brake there curse koko can brake his bad luck, tomrow the bad luck will be gone and the spurs will win even though koko is there and pridicted a win


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao :biggrin:
> if the redsox can brake there curse koko can brake his bad luck, tomrow the bad luck will be gone and the spurs will win even though koko is there and pridicted a win


I highly doubt it, so I'm going to attempt to assassinate him. If the Spurs win you'll know if I succeeded or not:wink:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I'll be packing some heat, so if I run into you ezealen I'll be ready.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

hahah i'll be watching that game too!  ok there's nothing that will stop me to not watch them.... i can't wait for this game! but i have to miss the 1st half though.. it sux. i dont get off 'till 6:30 and it starts at 6 for me... anyway, i'll be here for the 2nd half of the game thread! 

spurs 94
pistons 83


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ok, guys.. You can label me crazy but I think this series is going to be a big nothing. A push over. A cake walk. A sleeper. I think only game one is there a chance the Spurs will not win, mainly from the long vacation time. Other than that I believe this series will be lucky to hit 5 or 6 games. Its in the Spurs pocket, its over before it began. Game seven for Heat and Pistons was just a contest to see what sheep would be sent to the slaughter. 

Pistons play great defense, but even that has been wishy washy throughout the playoffs. There offense has been great at moments, horrific at other moments. Duncans ankle is fine, the team looks great....

It's over.. In a week or so we will be laughing at the throught of this series as we watch Tim Duncan kiss the top of his third throphy.


----------



## TheRoc5

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ok, guys.. You can label me crazy but I think this series is going to be a big nothing. A push over. A cake walk. A sleeper. I think only game one is there a chance the Spurs will not win, mainly from the long vacation time. Other than that I believe this series will be lucky to hit 5 or 6 games. Its in the Spurs pocket, its over before it began. Game seven for Heat and Pistons was just a contest to see what sheep would be sent to the slaughter.
> 
> Pistons play great defense, but even that has been wishy washy throughout the playoffs. There offense has been great at moments, horrific at other moments. Duncans ankle is fine, the team looks great....
> 
> It's over.. In a week or so we will be laughing at the throught of this series as we watch Tim Duncan kiss the top of his third throphy.


if your right i will rep you about 20 times lol i hope your right


----------



## TheRoc5

7hr and 21 min til tip off im so excited about tonight we gotta win tonight


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> 7hr and 21 min til tip off im so excited about tonight we gotta win tonight




Damn. We got the official timer here.


----------



## eaglewu

Prediction 
Spurs: 90
Pistons: 96


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll be packing some heat, so if I run into you ezealen I'll be ready.


Ah but you don't know what I look like, but I know what you look like :wink:


----------



## TheRoc5

5hr and 9 min


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I think Will Smith is supposed to perform before the game or something and maybe even one other person, so it's pretty cool that we actually have some "stars" here other than just Eva. Just FYI.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think Will Smith is supposed to perform before the game or something and maybe even one other person, so it's pretty cool that we actually have some "stars" here other than just Eva. Just FYI.


2hr and 3miN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copper

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think Will Smith is supposed to perform before the game or something and maybe even one other person, so it's pretty cool that we actually have some "stars" here other than just Eva. Just FYI.


 Whats wrong with Eva? Ill trade you Kid Rock and Hitman Hearn :banana: s for Eva...


----------



## TheRoc5

Copper said:


> Whats wrong with Eva? Ill trade you Kid Rock and Hitman Hearn :banana: s for Eva...


humm........no lol eva :jawdrop:  :drool:

1hr 9 min!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

20 min!!!!!!!! 
i think tonights gm wil be one of the highest watched gms since around the jordan area


----------



## TheRoc5

gm time


----------



## Kirk20

I'm ready for this game to start already :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Game time. Here we go. :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Game time. Here we go. :banana:


Not quite. We still have to get through Will Smith's "rapping". He's funny as hell, but he can't sing. Although it was sweet hearing that San Antonio part :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

man im ready to go... i have been watching espn, nba tv, espn classic and espn news all day... i ve been on this board all day and im ready to get this win tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5

this is bull sh** im so fn made why the heck cant we dribble the ball. give it to duncan. i think horry on sheed will help alot but come on were stinkn bad im so mad. get our act together

pistons 13
spurs 4


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

We finally get a freakin foul called! :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

wow we woke up boubt time, still with a big whole to fill we better keep this up and do alot better
pistons19
spurs 11


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

DAMN! Horry with the steal to Big Dog for a monster slam! What a play!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

PARKER! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs were down by as many as 13 (17-4) but really picked thier game up in the last couple of minutes.

Spurs- 17
Pistons- 20
End of 1


----------



## TheRoc5

wow were lucky to only be down by 3, ya lets get this momentum and run with it.
pistons 20
spurs 17


----------



## TheRoc5

23pistons
20 spurs
we lost some of our intenity but not playing nearly as bad. we have to penitrate, i know parker will come back in and lift us to the lead


----------



## TheRoc5

narz and barry are playing like crap right now im callin them out


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Giinooobiiilliiii!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> narz and barry are playing like crap right now im callin them out


They obviously can't hear you


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

A timeout is called after Detroit commits a shot clock violation.

Spurs- 26
Pistons- 31


----------



## TheRoc5

pistons 31
spurs 26

we need to play like we are great we need to play like how we got here. im not impressed by us so far


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> They obviously can't hear you


how do you know, there right in front of me, besides im telepathic lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> how do you know, there right in front of me, besides im telepathic lol


First of all, I was saying that cause they're still playing badly.

Second of all, if they're rite infront of you why does it matter if you're telepathic or not?

Third of all, WHO CARES! I have Pops number! Whenever he slips up he gets a little ring from me:wink:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol Ginobili clearly flopped, but it was definitely a foul, so no harm done.


----------



## TheRoc5

why are we not playing like we can, i just dont understand
pistons 37
spurs35
dang its low scoreing, this sucks we have to be great, they need to suck it up


----------



## TheRoc5

like my signature


----------



## TheRoc5

hey you copied me ez lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> hey you copied me ez lol


No I didn't TheRoc5. I put mine in there before you did. I know this because I was checking you're profile after I edited mine and it said you were in your control panel and your sig was still the same thing it always was. Infact, I was about to accuse you of copying me lol.


----------



## TheRoc5

we have to play alot better then the 1st half or were done must win this gm
GO SPURS GO


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

wow, this is one sloppy *** game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh man, Detroit sure got lucky there.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ughh! i dont like this game! it's too slow! i kinda expected it but i miss the suns defense! hahah


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 46
pistons 43

im not sure i lke the way this gm is being called. this is getting fresstrating, we have to extend the lead must push our leads


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

XxMia_9xX said:


> ughh! i dont like this game! it's too slow! i kinda expected it but i miss the suns defense! hahah


It's not so much that's it's slow, it's just that no one can make a freakin shot!


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> ughh! i dont like this game! it's too slow! i kinda expected it but i miss the suns defense! hahah


doesnt every1


----------



## TheRoc5

why are playing so bad.... once we get the lead keep the lead and make it more


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh, Manu! In and out! :dead:


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 55
pistons 51

we have to extend or lead now. our legs are so much more fresh then theres, lets run
1-0 take it


----------



## XxMia_9xX

-ben wallace got a T 


- did anyone else see the nun in the stands? hahah she was going crazy! that what manu does to u!


----------



## TheRoc5

ya the nun was cool, yes were taking it lets continue


----------



## XxMia_9xX

good 3rd quarter by manu! i knew he'll come back, the halftime special featuring him was nice


----------



## XxMia_9xX

AWESOME and 1 by manu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that was sweet! crazy shot!


----------



## TheRoc5

Ginobili!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

there tired were not, were exicuting and pentrating yaaaa. lets keep it up. our 3 stars are playing great. keep it up and keep attacking lets go Spurs!!!!!!
spurs67
pistons 55


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 74
pistons 63

we need to play better we have the lead and we cant lose, lets slow down the pase, we cant let them think they can get back into it, not just for this gm but the series


----------



## XxMia_9xX

spurs up by 11! woo hoo! ... it was 15 point lead at soem point

nazr has been playing really well! this game is soo much better now than earlier


----------



## TheRoc5

ginobili!!!!! for 3
spurs 79
pistons 69
looks like we can take this gm must remain confident and smart, dont let them get there confidence up


----------



## XxMia_9xX

omg! manu is increidible... wow! great plays again and again

79-67 spurs with 2 mins left!


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> spurs up by 11! woo hoo! ... it was 15 point lead at soem point
> 
> nazr has been playing really well! this game is soo much better now than earlier


its good to have you around in the gm threads


----------



## Pacers Fan

Ginobili! :king:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Hopefully Koko has pics when he gets back from the game!


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs Win!!!!!!! 1-0


----------



## XxMia_9xX

woo hooo! we take game 1!!!! this is not the spurs "A" game either!


----------



## TheRoc5

Duncan mvp like preformance! Manu was fantastic, and parker wasnt as good as i pridicted but he was still great and we won gm1


----------



## TheRoc5

XxMia_9xX said:


> woo hooo! we take game 1!!!! this is not the spurs "A" game either!


yep great point


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I siad it before, and I'm ganna say it again:

Manu=Finals MVP


----------



## texan

Manu had a greatt second half! Duncan was phenomenal and we made adjustments and picked up our play in the 2nd half. After they took like a 17-4 lead, I had a gut feeling that we would come back to win this game. Good game by the Spurs but I feel we can play better on offense. I really liked the defensive effort, but we should do better on the offensive boards.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

:eek8: Anyone else see the weather man sing a spurs rendition of zippidydooda?


----------



## TheRoc5

koko went to the gm and mia watched it and koko pridicted the right winner, is the bad luck gone lol jk


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> :eek8: Anyone else see the weather man sing a spurs rendition of zippidydooda?


??


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Manu mutha ****ing Ginobili!!! Holy freakin cow. I don't know what to say about the guy. 




The main thing I saw from this game is how mentally tough we are. That was such a bad start, and things looked really dim, but when it counted the most, we just completely stepped up the level of play. I'm so proud of that. Last year's team would have quit and lost by 15. 



Tim Duncan was awesome. What, 24 and 17? Amazing. Bowen's defense on Hamilton was great/ He didn't score a point, but he killed their best offensive player. Parker was decent, but had we lost it would have been bad. He hit some jumpers and was aggressive, so that's good. Nazr and Horry were just great again. What about Glenn Robinson though? I loved the way he played in his limited minutes. I loved it. 



Go Spurs Go!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Manu mutha ****ing Ginobili!!! Holy freakin cow. I don't know what to say about the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing I saw from this game is how mentally tough we are. That was such a bad start, and things looked really dim, but when it counted the most, we just completely stepped up the level of play. I'm so proud of that. Last year's team would have quit and lost by 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Duncan was awesome. What, 24 and 17? Amazing. Bowen's defense on Hamilton was great/ He didn't score a point, but he killed their best offensive player. Parker was decent, but had we lost it would have been bad. He hit some jumpers and was aggressive, so that's good. Nazr and Horry were just great again. What about Glenn Robinson though? I loved the way he played in his limited minutes. I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Spurs Go!


WHAT?!?! YOU'RE ALIVE?!!? I KILLED YOU! But wait...it doesn't add up...how did the spurs win? You're up to something, Koko :raised_ey


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ??


I left the channel on ABC after the game and the weather man on KSAT was showing what the weather will be like for the week when he suddenly broke out into song and dance. I'm not sure how the entire song went by the very end was something like..."Something something something and that many can play. Something about Parker and Horry hit tray after Tray. Zippidydooda we're on our way"


----------



## Darth Bryant

Just wanted to say great game.. YOu could see the rust on the Spurs big time durning the first half, and most of the second Half.. That definately wasn't the Spurs best, and they still pretty much whipped Detroit. 

Like I said before, and will stick by.. This series was over before it began.. Tim Duncan is going to take home a new ring in a week or less.


----------



## TheRoc5

parker missed like 4 layups if that were points then he would have like 23 points so im not worried about him, he helpd our team get good shots. manu was fantastic what more can you he was clutch and energy waiting to explode, duncan was dominent with 24 and 17 plus he was doing it against wallaces and had a good freethrow night, horry was great so much intangibles, beno played good as backing up parker. the rest of our bench was good but not great. brown playd good d and narz played did his thing but bowen couldnt hit rim. he did cancel there best player though, that was much much needed. barry didnt do well so i think mybe with the finals they were nervous. i look for all the bench to do alot better if not for our benched great d we might not of won but there offensive gm will come in gm 2 so since we didnt play our best in gm1 and still won i think we can take gm 2.
remeber lets not get to cocky, its only 1 gm


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> WHAT?!?! YOU'RE ALIVE?!!? I KILLED YOU! But wait...it doesn't add up...how did the spurs win? You're up to something, Koko :raised_ey


you killed the wrong guy ezealen


----------



## 23

I'll just say it like Charles Barkley would say it.... GIIIIN-NOOOO-BBLLIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texan

I love Manu. He is the steam to our engine. He makes this team roll. His overall hustle on both sides of the ball just amazes me. My favorite play of his tonight was when Arroyo was blocking the ball while it was going out of bounds near half court and Manu ran from the other side of the court and saved it by throwin it off Arroyo's feet. Great hustle play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you killed the wrong guy ezealen


...NO I DIDN'T! YOU CAN'T PROVE NOTHING! SAY A WORD AND YOU'LL BE NEXT!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

parker made some bonehead plays... i distincly remeber one in the end of 3rd quarter, he tried going for a lay-up when its 1 on 3... i think it was him against tayshaun, hamilton, and bill-ups. of course it caused a turnover, he had a lot of turnovers... 

manu once again was great, but i wouldn't give him the MVP finals if/when we are to win it... duncan is still the our man. manu wouldn't be able to do what he does without duncan's presence. when everyone was sucking in the first half, duncan was there... he's soo consistent that we forget how great he is.


----------



## TheRoc5

is it just me or do i see parker getting hit alot when he goes to the basket and rarely ever gets a call, its getting me upset. also mia got it right on the nose about if and when the spurs win the championship duncan should be mvp.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> is it just me or do i see parker getting hit alot when he goes to the basket and rarely ever gets a call, its getting me upset. also mia got it right on the nose about if and when the spurs win the championship duncan should be mvp.


Nope, I still say Manu. Duncan may have been there the entire game, but as you recall we were losing in the first half, and Manu only scored like 4 points. It wasn't until the second half that we started pulling away. You know why? This man rite here:








And look at him! He knows it too! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Nope, I still say Manu. Duncan may have been there the entire game, but as you recall we were losing in the first half, and Manu only scored like 4 points. It wasn't until the second half that we started pulling away. You know why? This man rite here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at him! He knows it too! :biggrin:


but with out duncan we wouldnt even be in the finals, duncan had 9 more reb and 2 less points, was doubled teamed and made the players better plus on d he was great. of course i love manu and he is great to watch and a fun player also a huge contributer to this team, he fills what ever we need that night. so props to him but duncan is just great and does it while not taking to many shots and helping teamates get better


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> but with out duncan we wouldnt even be in the finals


Yes, but we're not talking about the season are we? That would be a good point as to why Duncan deserves MVP over Manu (but no one would argue about that anyways) but this is for the Finals MVP. The season has nothing to do with it. So far I'd say Manu deserves it, but it's only been one game. There's still atleast 3 more to go.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, Manu finished the game basically with perfection, but don't forget about 24/17 from Duncan. I mean, damn, the dude nearly puts up 20/20 and he's the after thought of the game. 



If anything, Duncan and Manu split the "MVP" in that game.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, Manu finished the game basically with perfection, but don't forget about 24/17 from Duncan. I mean, damn, the dude nearly puts up 20/20 and he's the after thought of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, Duncan and Manu split the "MVP" in that game.


i realy dont care who gets it as long as we win the championship


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> i realy dont care who gets it as long as we win the championship




Same here.


----------



## SpursFan16

We are so good

:banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------

